# Can the BFD be used to limit max output?



## icenoir (Jan 21, 2008)

I will be using the BFD for and a buttkicker - Is there a way to cap output so that the range of the sub and buttkicker are not exceeded? 
thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you’re asking about overall signal level the answer is no. That will require a compressor/peak limiter. Behringer sells some decent ones for the money.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

